# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Тату, пирсинг

## Vanya

У вас есть? В каком месте, что набито? Зачем это вам, может по пьяни сделали? 

Лично у меня нет ни тату, ни пирсинга, не вижу никакого смысла для себя в таких "украшениях" :acute:

----------


## Irina

У меня была татушка временная на 1 год. В месте которое никто не видит кроме очень близкого человека.)) Постоянную делать не буду никогда. Глупо татушки на теле позже, лет в50-60 выглядят. Пирсинг вообще не понимаю.

----------


## BiZ111

> У меня была татушка временная на 1 год. В месте которое никто не видит кроме очень близкого человека.)) Постоянную делать не буду никогда. Глупо татушки на теле позже, лет в50-60 выглядят. Пирсинг вообще не понимаю.


на каком месте? и что нарисовано

----------


## Irina

> на каком месте? и что нарисовано


 Был скорпиончик. А на каком месте-секрет)))

----------


## BiZ111

> Был скорпиончик. А на каком месте-секрет)))


Зачем было вообще оглашать, если банальные детали всё равно останутся скрытыми? 

На внутреннем бедре, лобке, пояснице, животе что ли? Или сбоку шеи или около щиколодки?  Сереты ёклмн...Щас как ---> плакса

v: У меня тату не было  Вроде..хи :adsfdfdf:

----------


## Lvenok

Ни тату ни пирсинга нет и небыло. Мне это пока ненужно и врятли пригодится

----------


## Malaya

пирсинг..
язык хочу..(это временное,перебешусь)
а потом к старасти,или када надоест заростать буду

----------

